# Crisco Oil Bottle circa early 60's?



## Little Bit Farm (Jul 2, 2004)

I found an old crisco oil bottle. The thing that shocked me was that it does not have a screw top lid. Does anyone know why? The label remnants indicate that it is slightly different from the first label(1960). However, the bottle is nearly identical. I didn't realize that a bottle such of this late vintage could still not have a screw top lid. Any information is much appreciated. 

 See the original label here: Crisco


 Little Bit Farm


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey  Little Bit...

 By a Crisco oil bottle do you mean a round "jar" like bottle?  I just paid $8.00 for one at an antique store near us because I had never seen a Crisco Jar before...I have seen hundreds of metal and cardboard "coffee can" types but never a glass jar. That's why I bought it for my collection..caught my eye...

 mine measures approximatly 5 1/2 inches across...and about 5 3/4 inches high..."snap-on" type lid (I guess..no lid on mine) about 3 1/4 inches wide opening...embossed with the word "CRISCO" equally four times around the top shoulder of jar with embossed weave pattern top shoulder and bottom 1 inch of jar...bottom says...82-58 at 12 o'clock position..3 A (blobbed, might be something or nothing else) then the Ball logo at the 6 o'clock position....sure wish I had a digital cam..picture worth a thousand words!

 The Doc...DR J...[X(]


----------



## Little Bit Farm (Jul 5, 2004)

No this an actual oil bottle. Dark brown with ridges 1/3 of the way down. Hour glass shape. However, I read an article on the internet which mentioned that Crisco shortening was put into glass jars during the war. I don't remember where it was. However I found it on google.


 Little Bit Farm


----------

